# Vernon unit on fire!!??



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks like there is a nice size fire very close to/on the Vernon unit.. So if that true and in prime hunting country, to the archers that are heading there good luck and be safe!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I heard it was on Maple Mnt.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> I heard it was on Maple Mnt.


Yes on Maple mountain. 175 acres burned, they are calling it the 222 fire.

http://www.utahfireinfo.gov/


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I heard it was "near maple mountain". Guess I've got to get out there and see if the buck I tied down is burnt up


----------

